# Emotiva UMC-1 Processor / UPA-5 Amp Giveaway!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win an Emotiva UMC-1 Processor and UPA-5 Amp*









*Emotiva and Home Theater Shack*... have teamed up to give away this processor/amp combo system to one lucky winner.

*This giveaway is for our currently active members who have been posting regularly and shown the desire to stick around and help us grow Home Theater Shack.
*


Qualification period is from _*October 10, 2010 through December 31, 2010*_.
*Qualifying members must already be registered and already have 25 posts as of September 30, 2010 to qualify.*
*Exception*: Supporting Members may obtain their 25 posts + 10 additional posts during the qualification period provided you donated prior to September 30, 2010.
You MUST have been active and have posted between July 1, 2010 and September 30, 2010.
*Exception*: Not Required for Supporting Members who donated prior to September 30, 2010.
You MUST have an additional 10 posts during the qualification period. No post padding! 

*WARNING*: IF YOU DID NOT MAKE A POST FROM JULY 1, 2010 TO SEPTEMBER 30, 2010 AND DO NOT ALREADY HAVE 25 POSTS AS OF 9/30/2010, YOU *WILL NOT* QUALIFY FOR THIS GIVEAWAY, UNLESS YOU ARE A SUPPORTING MEMBER WHO DONATED PRIOR TO SEPTEMBER 30, 2010!

A random drawing will be held the week after December 31, 2010 from the qualified entries.
The winner must be willing to post a user review here at Home Theater Shack within 60 days of receiving the products.
Your audio/video equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the Emotiva UMC-1 Processor / UPA-5 Amp Giveaway Qualification Thread. 

SHIPPING: Shipping cost to a USA address is included. If you are in foreign land and win the unit, you must provide a USA address for shipping. Someone else will have to be responsible for shipping to you.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T


*This is the discussion thread for the giveaway... any comments or questions can be posted below in this thread.*


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Why did we choose these qualifications? To reward our currently active members who are posting regularly and helping us grow Home Theater Shack.

We will continue to have giveaways for our currently active members, so if you want to be sure to take advantage of these particular giveaways, be sure to post regularly. :T


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Brilliant prize Sonnie -- great job! (And nice Shack logo too :jump


----------



## WhatHappend (May 25, 2008)

Awesome looking Giveaway!


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow I need to post here more often ! Great give away going on.


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey Can you enter me for the Giveaway please. I should be qualified. What a great looking prize. The ten posts should be pretty easy. Currently building a house and new HTR, and have the rack space for it. Hope it pays to be #1 ;c)

-NV:T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It would be impossible for you to be qualified yet... :whistling: ... and this is not the qualification thread either. :sarcastic:


----------



## dcherne (Mar 17, 2010)

That is a great prize! I wish I was able to qualify.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

If only dreams come true


----------



## media (Jun 2, 2009)

cool


----------



## kee1968 (Sep 20, 2010)

Wish I had known about this sooner I would have been posting my fingers off. I'm brand new and don't have 25 posts.


----------



## Stormrend (Jan 23, 2010)

fschris said:


> Wow I need to post here more often ! Great give away going on.


+1. About to get in a Denon 4311 so I wouldn't use UMC-1 and don't _really_ need the UPA-5 ... but I'd sure take one! This is a great way to get people involved in the forums, IMHO.


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

The giveaway prizes just keep getting better and better! Just one of the reasons to be a part of this community.


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

For this, I will become the prodigal son:sn:

I have been a very dull boy of late (all work & no play), and haven't posted here in a while. But I checked, and I did post in late July:T

Should I win, I will have a Pioneer Elite receiver and an Emotiva XPA-3 for sale.

I already have three Emotiva Amps, 2) XPA-2 and 1) XPA-3 so this would be a great addition.

Please send a bottle of Gold Schlaeger a day before delivering these, as I will need it for the missus:devil:

Paul


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

:yay: could be you, next time they have a similar requirements for a giveaway- get involved in threads you're interested in: you get to learn AND help others at the same time, a win-win situation even if you don't win a prize.

But this :banana: will be me if I win!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Great idea Sonny. Beautifull prize....:T


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

Christmas going to come early for some lucky soul! I don't qualify by 1 post but good luck to everyone who qualify.


----------



## speedie (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for invite guys I have been out of Australia for a holiday and have been busy with my business since getting back

I am still working on my speaker project which has finally come back from the cnc wood machine shop will post some photos of finished project

Funny how things pan out as I have only just yesterday received a quotation from Sarah at emotiva on the xpa 2-5 amps and the umc 1 processor

Our Aussie dollar is getting stronger against your green back so quotation time
I would assume that I am out of the potential draw as I haven’t posted for some time now
Kind regards speedie
:rofl:


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

That's very nice and would be the most awesome and perfect replacement for my Integra DTR-7.6. I soo need this. EMOTIVA ROCKS!


----------



## SCWillhe (Sep 10, 2010)

Great Prize. I don't qualify, but I'm sure that some deserving member will put it to good use.


----------



## SLAYER (May 8, 2007)

wow thats exactly what i need . hope i can qualify...


----------



## WJK59 (Mar 15, 2010)

Great giveaway - Do I qualify? Hmmmm....I might. I'll give it a try...


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

Pity I can't be qualified... a great prize to whoever gets it.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

This will be easy for me to do. I always post! I just need to do the 10 post when the contest starts.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> It would be impossible for you to be qualified yet... :whistling: ... and this is not the qualification thread either. :sarcastic:


I think a lot of people (especially the ones who already added there names to the qualification thread) need to read the qualifications AGAIN

Great giveaway Sonnie, I will try and do some recruiting for ya.


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Oooooooooooo no, its a circular link, I pressed the link too register, or I'm not so smert and totally botched it!!


----------



## blacksound (Aug 8, 2010)

Sir,
please think for new mwmbers


----------



## wynshadwm (Sep 15, 2009)

those things are looking "GrrreeeaaaT" :sn: why don't i post more often:hissyfit: I'll be ready for the next rounds!! Chalk up a few props for the "shack" as that was a very very nice thing to do.
(one of a kind, more power to you guys):clap:


----------



## Bent (May 24, 2006)

Sonnie - awesome idea to show support to the long-time members.
(although I don't think I've posted withing the time period, so I doubt I'd qualify.)
I'll have to check.

Good luck to all entrants.


----------



## jacky99 (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm finding it pretty humorous that a ton of people have already posted that they are qualified in the qualification thread and in this one...

I can see why people are jumping the gun however because this is a truly awesome giveaway. I thought the Oppo one was great...this one takes the cake.

To any Canadian's looking to enter you can get a postbox at the UPS Store in a US border town (since we all live pretty close to the border anyway) and they can hold it there or forward it on (for a fee). If it's marked as a prize (or gift) then you won't pay duty bringing it over the border.

I'm sure similar could be done for other countries but UPS across the ocean is pricey.

http://www.theupsstore.com/products/pages/maiandpos.aspx


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

What a great prize Sonny! One of the many reasons people hang out at the Shack.


----------



## vadimz (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, that forced me to make my first post .... 

POST #1

24 to go... :clap:


----------



## knobert (Nov 9, 2009)

count me in


----------



## angelod307 (Oct 18, 2007)

that stuff sure looks nice. please add me in this as well. missed the oppo, but that may be because i was meant to have this....


----------



## mobayrasta (May 10, 2010)

Wow that is just frigging AWESOME!


----------



## angelod307 (Oct 18, 2007)

engtaz said:


> If only dreams come true



even when you did not know you had it right....hey roy.


----------



## markus76 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks but no thanks. Haven't you read about all the problems the UMC-1 has?


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

no, please enlighten us? Link?


----------



## markus76 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just check their own forum:
http://emotivalounge.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=preamps
http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tBDPCfiNk4om_A1ebnc0O0w&output=html
... or ...
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1218226


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## kawizx9r (Sep 10, 2009)

Goodluck to everyone that's qualified to be entered into the drawing!

Only registered here for the reviews, which is more than enough for me! Too many forums and too little time to post here anyway. Nice little amp there! But the pre...well NVM.


----------



## bpratt (Aug 5, 2009)

SCWillhe said:


> Great Prize. I don't qualify, but I'm sure that some deserving member will put it to good use.


I'll never qualify for these promos, but best of luck to those that can.

The Emotiva stuff is great.


----------



## bpratt (Aug 5, 2009)

blacksound said:


> Sir,
> please think for new mwmbers


They did just that for the Oppo giveaway.

Congrats on whoever won that!


----------



## kee1968 (Sep 20, 2010)

vadimz said:


> Wow, that forced me to make my first post ....
> 
> POST #1
> 
> 24 to go... :clap:


I thought you had to have 25 post by 9/30! It's past that already. If I've misread the rules please someone let me know. Thx Bob:dontknow:


----------



## tstewart (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks like I'm going to have to be more active!


----------



## lovebohn (Mar 6, 2009)

I love free toys, now I just need to get back on the forum!


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

kawizx9r said:


> Goodluck to everyone that's qualified to be entered into the drawing!
> 
> Only registered here for the reviews, which is more than enough for me! Too many forums and too little time to post here anyway. Nice little amp there! But the pre...well NVM.


same situation for me, registered mainly for the reviews, now wishing that I was more active here!


----------



## PINAY100 (Jul 1, 2010)

Love to get one of those thingies!:clap:


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

have the required posts, now, but not by the deadline, so no entry into this contest for me.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

WJK59 said:


> Great giveaway - Do I qualify? Hmmmm....I might. I'll give it a try...


You will not qualify for this one... but keep posting and stay active and you could very well qualify for the CASH giveaway we will have for members with XXX posts. :T



sub_crazy said:


> I think a lot of people (especially the ones who already added there names to the qualification thread) need to read the qualifications AGAIN
> 
> Great giveaway Sonnie, I will try and do some recruiting for ya.


Exactly... many did jump the gun on posting in the qualification thread... not sure why they do not take the time to read the qualifications thoroughly, but no biggie... they have now been deleted and that thread closed until after the qualification period begins.



blacksound said:


> Sir,
> please think for new members


We are always thinking of new members... we are thinking of you right now... giving you the opportunity to get qualified for our next giveaway. And... every giveaway we have had up until now has been for everyone... this one is special... and there will be more special ones for seasoned members, but we will continue to have giveaways for all members. :T



MatrixDweller said:


> I'm finding it pretty humorous that a ton of people have already posted that they are qualified in the qualification thread and in this one...
> 
> I can see why people are jumping the gun however because this is a truly awesome giveaway. I thought the Oppo one was great...this one takes the cake.
> 
> ...


Great idea... and thanks for posting that link. Maybe I can make this a part of the giveaway info so that non USA members will know about this option.



vadimz said:


> Wow, that forced me to make my first post ....
> 
> POST #1
> 
> 24 to go... :clap:


You will not qualify for this one... but go ahead and get 50, 100 posts, etc... you may need that many for the next giveaway. And remember to stay active... :T



markus76 said:


> Thanks but no thanks. Haven't you read about all the problems the UMC-1 has?


Why is there always someone out there that just can not help but to be a pessimist and attempt to ruin the fun for everyone else :rolleyesno: There are dozens of threads on dozens of products that have problems... but for the most part people are happy with their products. You can post links to threads where there are problems with nearly any electronics we have given away. Look how many firmware updates the OPPO players have had since their release. Forums do bring out the worst of any product... as well as the pessimistic members. :whistling:



kee1968 said:


> I thought you had to have 25 post by 9/30! It's past that already. If I've misread the rules please someone let me know. Thx Bob:dontknow:


You are exactly right!



fusionrx said:


> have the required posts, now, but not by the deadline, so no entry into this contest for me.


Prepare for the next one... and the next one... and the next one... there are some biggies coming up soon... :T


----------



## iconrl (Jul 30, 2010)

Hmmm, better get my post count up. :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sonnie, I think this is a great idea and well thought out. It will make a great Christmas present for someone on here.
Come on people read the QUALIFICATION RULES! its really simple.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome!!! After reading the requirements, I hope i'm qualified to win. I would love to have this product!!!


----------



## angust63 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice giveaway. Now . . . to pad my post count somehow


----------



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow, what a nice giveaway. I've always enjoyed this forum when I needed help as compared to the more populated AV forums.


----------



## Kirill (Apr 14, 2010)

That's definitely a nicely built processor. Would be great to get that 8) I like the specs. 32 bit DSP that quite amazing!

Kirill
:T


----------



## markus76 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> Why ...:


Well, some people like facts, others like seeing the world through rose-coloured glasses.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

And hardly anyone likes a negative pessimistic person... :bigsmile:

I think I stated the facts fairly well... nearly any product will have its flaws. 

If you would like to discuss this logically, we can do so via PM, otherwise, please keep this thread on topic... it is for discussion about the giveaway and not issues with or anyone's unhappiness with the products being given away. If you don't care for the product and/or do not want to enter the giveaway, you do not need to tell us or voice your negative attitude here... simply avoid the discussion or go somewhere else. :T


----------



## gmichael (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow! This is one great giveaway.:yikes: Thanks for the chance. This is like the lotto. Even though I don't win, at least I get to dream about it.:spend:


----------



## Cleatus (Feb 27, 2010)

lemme check my count...


----------



## Cleatus (Feb 27, 2010)

nope...rats...


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I put 10 October on my calendar to make sure I get entered in this cool give-away, pretty sure I qualify


----------



## hakunatata (Aug 20, 2010)

man, 4 short...what a bummer. Maybe next give away.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

hakunatata said:


> man, 4 short...what a bummer. Maybe next give away.


that happens. none of us are able to enter yet. We have to have 10 post when the contest starts. I will have to make sure to get the 10 post in. It shouldn't be to hard. I feel like i'm always making post.


----------



## kwal (Mar 13, 2010)

I guess I don't get out much ,don't recall reading about this product. Stunning


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I haven't been around much this summer so I don't meet the criteria, but Sonnie, I wanted to tell you what a great idea I thought this was to reward the regulars, and not just have a flurry of (sometimes) mediocre posts to meet criteria for the big contests. GREAT prize, and well done on the new contest format. You can bet I'll make sure I'm a little more active just in case it comes up again. 

Good luck to everyone!

Edit: Scratch that, I do qualify!


----------



## Trizzly (Oct 24, 2007)

This is a sick give away...


----------



## lauho (Apr 23, 2010)

Very Cool!


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

IT'S. SO. BEAUTIFUL.

HTS seriously has the best-run giveaways I've seen online, I'ma buy something from the store with my next bonus practically on gratitude alone for the all the ways the forums continually help out real-world people who enjoy audio/video


----------



## angelod307 (Oct 18, 2007)

ok, so am i winning yet???? just kidding, i hope this finds it's way to a theater like mine. the pioneer reciever preamp i have will gladly relocate.....


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

now we have to start getting in our 10 post. since today is the 10th i guess this post I am posting right now counts as one. :sneeky:

but anyway I so what this. It would make everything I have seem like junk.


----------



## gmichael (Jan 15, 2010)

And the giveaways started on 10/10/10. That's great! 

Converting the date 10/10/10 to binary code gives us 101010. And in the binary counting system, that number translates to 42.

For those of you in the know, that makes today the answer to the Ultimate Question to Life The Universe and Everything.
:heehee:


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

gmichael, so long & thanks for all the fish!


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Great! :clap: :clap: :clap: have to watch this and wish to win! :rubeyes: :T


----------



## Doc (Jun 16, 2009)

This seems to be one of the best giveaway.:clap: I would love to win one. :bigsmile:Thanks Sonnie, keep it up.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

I love the look of it. Every time I look at it makes me drool. I keep drooling on my new laptop. If I keep doing this I'm going to need a new laptop again. :jump:


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

I see lots of people entering and they didn't make 10 post since the contest started. also it doesn't say they are a supporter ether. I guess lots of people don't read. Should the moderators let these people know they are not qualified yet or just delete the entries?


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Wish I would win.


----------



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

You can put me on,i will take it off your hand.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Fortin's H.T room said:


> You can put me on,i will take it off your hand.


You will want to post in the qualification thread once you have qualified.



Jason1976 said:


> I see lots of people entering and they didn't make 10 post since the contest started. also it doesn't say they are a supporter ether. I guess lots of people don't read. Should the moderators let these people know they are not qualified yet or just delete the entries?


I will occasionally check the entries and delete those that do not qualify, but I do not alway catch them all. However, we will double verify before the giveaway and if there are members who do not qualify who have entered, they will not be included in the drawing. For the most part, we do not have time to babysit every single member and make sure they read and understand the qualifications, so if they are too lazy to read it, ignorant of the facts and post inappropriately, it will unfortunately be their loss.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

I really like the idea that people have to be active when the contest is going on. I was looking at the Qualification Thread and most of the people saying they are qualified are not really qualified yet. They haven't made 10 post as the contest is going on. I guess people dont read. But it is a good idea to get some people active in the forums. For how long the contest is going on, I'm suprized people don't have to have more then 10 post.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> You will want to post in the qualification thread once you have qualified.
> 
> 
> 
> I will occasionally check the entries and delete those that do not qualify, but I do not alway catch them all. However, we will double verify before the giveaway and if there are members who do not qualify who have entered, they will not be included in the drawing. For the most part, we do not have time to babysit every single member and make sure they read and understand the qualifications, so if they are too lazy to read it, ignorant of the facts and post inappropriately, it will unfortunately be their loss.


I understand that one. It would take a lot of time to keep an eye on all of them. But i do like the idea of having to have 10 post when the contest is going on. Some people just enter contest and dont have any other post. It's a very good idea to make the forums active.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Sonnie said:


> You will want to post in the qualification thread once you have qualified.
> 
> 
> 
> I will occasionally check the entries and delete those that do not qualify, but I do not alway catch them all. However, we will double verify before the giveaway and if there are members who do not qualify who have entered, they will not be included in the drawing. For the most part, we do not have time to babysit every single member and make sure they read and understand the qualifications, so if they are too lazy to read it, ignorant of the facts and post inappropriately, it will unfortunately be their loss.


Couldnt you save yourself the hassle of deleting and just verify as you draw, first _eligible_ member drawn is your winner? :scratchchin:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... we could do it any number of fifty-eleven different ways. :huh:


----------



## rosco968 (Oct 19, 2006)

WOW fifty-eleven is my lucky number


----------



## blackpiston (Oct 13, 2006)

great prizes, went to their summer bash great time ,great products , planning to get umc-1 as I already have upa-5


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

I am hoping to win this as my late birthday gift! :wave: I thought I would make a few more post today. I want to keep active. I wish this was the 7.1 channel amp. right now the UPA-7 is on sale for the same price as the UPA-5. I see the UPA-5 is out of stock. I wonder if it was on sale too. It looks like all of them are on sale. I like the specs of the XPA line. I need the mono blocks and speakers that can take the power. The 500 watts would smoke my current speakers. Along with make my house do this. :hsd: My old plaster walls dont like big bass. I can hear stuff falling in my walls. I had to repair the wall by my speakers. I had to drill holes every little bit and use plaster washers with drywall screws to hold the plaster tight. Then mess tape over the screws and joint compound. it was a job and a half, but every time i had my stereo on i could hear the keys between the wood lath falling. I never got around to doing the ceiling yet. But I am guessing I should do it before It starts to fall. vibrations and plaster doesn't work well together. 
http://emotiva.com/upa7.shtm


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

I recently added a second sub to my setup and that has dramatically changed my sound. I thought that the system thumped before, but now the whole thing is much much more full and I've had to turn down the volume on both subs several times so its not waking the kids above....


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

fusionrx said:


> I recently added a second sub to my setup and that has dramatically changed my sound. I thought that the system thumped before, but now the who thing is much much more full and I've had to turn down the volume on both subs several times so its not waking the kids above....


ahhh. I just have a cheap yahama speaker system with a sony amp. the speakers i picked up at yard sale for 30 dollars. 6.1 channel set up. Yamaha NS-AP9500 and the subwoofer. I didnt receive the receiver or dvd player with them. They were all in the unopened boxes with the packing. http://www.dealtime.com/Yamaha-YAMAHA-YHT-F1500-Home-Theater-In-A-Box-Audio-System/prices I also received the 2 speaker stands with it. the other speakers dont have the stand. I asked about the receiver at the yard sale and they said someone else bought them earlyer.


----------



## angelod307 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Emotiva UMC-1 Processor / UPA-5 Amp Giveaway Qualification Thread!*

really cool stuff here....


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

We are now in dec and I can't wait to see who wins.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

This is an extremely nice giveaway. Sonnie, you and Emotiva are going to make someone's New Year very happy!

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Good luck on this one...looks to be a good one. Not that I'm a heavy contributor but that time frame jacked me....military sending us to Italy...it takes months to make a move and get reconnected to the world.


OH well....good luck to you fellers, I'll be watch'n to see who wins.:T


----------



## angelod307 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Emotiva UMC-1 Processor / UPA-5 Amp Giveaway Qualification Thread!*

:sn::sn:


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

It does look nice. I just won a set of speakers. Now I need a good amp and preamp  . I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

Jason1976 said:


> It does look nice. I just won a set of speakers. Now I need a good amp and preamp  . I have my fingers crossed!


First and foremost,
Happy New Year to all my fellow HTS friends! May 2011 be filled with endless HT and AV joy! Cheers!


Jason,
Congrats on your winning of the set of speakers! Raffle or door prize at a year-end party? And may I inquire what speakers you have won?


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Emotiva UMC-1 Processor / UPA-5 Amp Giveaway Qualification Thread!*

Is it too late to throw my entry in? Otherwise, I'm qualified and would like to be entered in this fantastic drawing.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Emotiva UMC-1 Processor / UPA-5 Amp Giveaway Qualification Thread!*

Yep... you are a day late. :huh: Where have you been?


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Emotiva UMC-1 Processor / UPA-5 Amp Giveaway Qualification Thread!*

I've been dealing with a second computer 'expert' who still hasn't met his end of a trade... since July :foottap: I believe he's an expert, but at something involving a toilet. I traded him my Onkyo 806 to repair my computer. I got the computer back this second time after nagging him and more empty promises, and it won't output audio, again. And this from a fellow veteran who I helped with some construction at his shop. What a deal, eh?


----------



## angelod307 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Emotiva UMC-1 Processor / UPA-5 Amp Giveaway Qualification Thread!*

wow, any time now right....happy new year!!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: Emotiva UMC-1 Processor / UPA-5 Amp Giveaway Qualification Thread!*



ironglen said:


> I believe he's an expert, but at something involving a toilet.


:rofl: Sorry youre having issues with him tho


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*And the winner is....*

drum roll please....


----------



## grn1969c10 (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm drumming!!!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Trick McKaha*​
*Congratulations Trick... you win the Emotiva giveaway!*


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Actually that's my heart that's drumming......too much anticipation!


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats Trick!

Why do I feel like a Pimp when I say that:bigsmile:


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats Trick! :clap:


----------



## grn1969c10 (Sep 18, 2008)

Congratulations Trick! I must admit I was really hoping for this one. I am happy for your win and will wait contentedly for the SVSound winner to be announced. I would rather be clapping with you and not AT you!

Matt


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

Congratulations Trick! let us know how you like them!


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats, Trick


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

That's one wicked prize. Congrats!!


----------

